# S13 Carpet Removal..



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I was told that you had to remove the dash and the support bar for the dash in order to remove the carpet from a 240sx. Is this true? The carpet in mine stinks, not to mention it's the tan interior. I have black molded carpet already, and I was just wondering if this is true.


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

yes it is. If you pull out the ashtray, you can see that the carpet continues all the way under and around the dasy and ceneter conole. However the bolts are easy to reach and remove. A swivel head ratchet works the best.


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

Man I gota reread my posts before clicking sumbit!. I mean Dash* and Center Console* Sorry guys


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> I was told that you had to remove the dash and the support bar for the dash in order to remove the carpet from a 240sx. Is this true? The carpet in mine stinks, not to mention it's the tan interior. I have black molded carpet already, and I was just wondering if this is true.


Yeah, Ditto That, the Carpet goes right underneath the center of the dash, under the stereo and accessories prolly right up to the firewall, never reavlly checked, shouldn't be that hard to get it out, there are a couple bolts holding it to the tranny tunnel under the dash and under the center console.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

It stops on the firewall, their is some plastic(?) sound deadener behind the carpet. Be careful not to break it.


----------

